

Proper placement of "trust logos" can make a huge difference in conversion rate. - aresant
http://conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/07/proper-placement-of-trust-logos-can-make-a-huge-difference-in-conversion-rate/?ie

======
EGreg
I like this advice - and these guys' website, with their cool offer. Anyone
tried them out before?

